# Ford vs Chevy tug-o-war video



## Plow Dude (Jan 21, 2005)

Kinda cool


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

you need to change your title! it's a dodge! good vid!!!!


----------



## Plow Dude (Jan 21, 2005)

tom_mccauley;490449 said:


> you need to change your title! it's a dodge! good vid!!!!


Your right and I knew that. I don't know what I was thinking. Is a great video though.


----------



## Plow Dude (Jan 21, 2005)

.

Your right and I knew that. I don't know what I was thinking. Is a great video though.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

guy with a dodge diesel tried to get me to do that a few months back.
i said no thanks.
not only would i probably lose i would be beating the crap out of my truck for free.
maybe on the day i decide to trade it in for a new one. dont know what compels someone to do that but long as it is there truck it is fun to watch.


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

I'd say the stock chevy beat that modded dodge.


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

http://media.concealedcarryforum.com/hook.wmv

http://media.concealedcarryforum.com/fd.wmv

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=1178008


----------

